# Muss x diese Leistung bezahlen?



## gregorsaga (21 August 2009)

Hallo

Kurze Fallschilderung:

x antwortet auf eine "normale" ohne finanz. Interessen scheinend ausgelegt Kontaktanzeige im Internet. Daraufhin erhält er eine email als Antwort die "persönlich" erscheint und mit dem link zu einer Homepage versehen ist. Dann geht x auf diese Homepage und bekommt dort angeboten gegen Angabe seiner Emailadresse einen downloadlink zugesandt zu bekommen mit dem er ein Sexvideo runterladen kann. Dafür muss er unter Anderem die AGB`s bestätigen. In den AGB`s steht das er für die Zusendung des Downloadlinks 70€ zahlen muss. Die Zusendung des Downloadlinks geschieht in dem Augenblick in dem man das Formular ausfüllt, die AGB`s akzeptiert hat und auf „DOWNLOAD“ klickt. Nach der Zusendung der Downloadlinks bekommt x eine Rechnung über die 70€ per email mit dem Hinweis das x auch den „Verzicht auf Widerruf“ akzeptiert hätte (§ 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB ) und somit die Bezahlung nicht mehr abgewendet werden könne. Muss x zahlen?

Die Homepage auf der x sich eingetragen hat um den Downloadlink zu erhalten sieht so aus:

[noparse]http://www.daserstemalvonsexysarah.com/[/noparse]

Wenn man auf den Play-Button des Videos klickt, dann geht der Text und das Formular auf.


----------



## Hanschen (21 August 2009)

*AW: Muss x diese Leistung bezahlen?*



gregorsaga schrieb:


> Muss x zahlen?



Warum sollte X denn zahlen?

Es gibt ja nichteinmal eine nachlesbare AGB! Wenn man die AGB anklicken möchte , passiert  nichts! Ist ja wirklich drollig diese Seite. Von einer Kostenpflicht - weit und breit nichts, auch kein Hinweis auf den Verzicht deines Widerrufsrechts! Solche Formulierungen sind ja sowieso unzulässig!

Im Textformular hast du  auch keine Angaben zu deiner Adresse gemacht.
Du kannst sie ihnen höchstens nachreichen, dann bekommst du wenigstens nette Mahnschreiben von denen!

Dir passiert definitiv nichts! 

Verdunkle die Fenster und genieße dein Video!


----------



## gregorsaga (21 August 2009)

*AW: Muss x diese Leistung bezahlen?*

Doch die AGB`s sind nachlesbar, musst nur auf das Wort "AGB" klicken und der Hinweis auf Kostenprlichtigkeit ist unten links.

Bist du sicher das der angenommene (von x) Verzicht auf Widerrufsrecht unzulässig ist? Ich habe mal ins BGB geschaut und den  § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB  gibt es tatsächlich, und da ein Downloadlink natürlich nicht zurückgesendet werden kann wie normale Ware, könnte  § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB hier tatsächlich positiv für die Betreiber der Webseite anwendbar sein, da die Dienstleistung eben im Augenblick der Zusendung des Downloadlinks endgültig und nicht wieder rückgängig zu machen erbracht ist?!


----------



## jupp11 (21 August 2009)

*AW: Muss x diese Leistung bezahlen?*



gregorsaga schrieb:


> Doch die AGB`s sind nachlesbar, musst nur auf das Wort "AGB" klicken und der Hinweis auf Kostenprlichtigkeit ist unten links.


Kostenpflichtigkeit und  Preise  haben nach übereinstimmender Ansicht der Gerichte klar und deutlich  sofort erkennbar zu sein und  nicht tief versteckt in den AGB.

Im Supermarkt stehen die Preise auch am Regal und  nicht  im Lagerkeller
dreimal links um die Ecke 

Eine der beliebtesten Roßtäuscherinfo der Nutzlosbranche: "es steht  in den AGB"


----------



## wahlhesse (21 August 2009)

*AW: Muss x diese Leistung bezahlen?*

Schau mal bitte hier nach:
kLAWtext: opendownload.de - Verzicht auf Widerrufsrecht wirksam? Nein!

Und ausserdem müssen die AGB dem Kunden VOR Vertragsabschluss in unveränderlicher Form übermittelt werden. Auch daran scheiterts regelmässig.

Daher sind weitere verunsichernde Fragen wirklich überflüssig. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Hanschen (21 August 2009)

*AW: Muss x diese Leistung bezahlen?*

Ich hatte es gerade ausprobiert, bei mir sind die AGB´s nicht anklickbar! 

Selbst wenn, eine Kostenpflicht ist dem Nutzer klar und deutlich auf der Angebotsseite anzuzeigen und haben in einer AGB nichts zu suchen. Hier liegt ein klarer Täuschungsversuch vor. Darauf setzt doch das System. Ist doch die ganz übliche Masche der Abzockerbranche.

Es bleibt dabei - [...]

Sie haben keine Adresse von dir! Es sollten keine Reaktionen auf Mails deinerseits erfolgen. Deaktiviere die Mailadresse oder werfe alles ungelesen in den Müll - da gehört es hin.


----------



## gregorsaga (21 August 2009)

*AW: Muss x diese Leistung bezahlen?*



> Kostenpflichtigkeit und Preise haben nach übereinstimmender Ansicht der Gerichte klar und deutlich sofort erkennbar zu sein und nicht tief versteckt in den AGB.



Nein, also die Kostenpflichtigkeit ist nicht nur in den AGB`s erkennbar, sondern AUCH unten links auf der Homepage, also links neben dem "Formular" wo man seinen Namen eintragen soll. Das ist es eben was mich zweifeln lässt das die Kostenpflichtigkeit eben auch dort sichbar ist.


----------



## jupp11 (21 August 2009)

*AW: Muss x diese Leistung bezahlen?*



gregorsaga schrieb:


> sondern AUCH unten links auf der Homepage, also links neben dem "Formular" wo man seinen Namen eintragen soll.


Auch das ist bereits richterlich "verarztet" worden. Ist die Kostenangabe so in den Fließtext eingebettet, dass sie eben nicht deutlich erkennbar ist, ist dies unzulässig.
Wenn du so unsicher bist geh zur Verbraucherzentrale  oder zu einem kompetenten Anwalt 
Rechtsanwälte: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
mehr ist hier  im Forum  nicht drin


----------



## gregorsaga (21 August 2009)

*AW: Muss x diese Leistung bezahlen?*



> Auch das ist bereits richterlich "verarztet" worden. Ist die Kostenangabe so in den Fließtext eingebettet, dass sie eben nicht deutlich erkennbar ist, ist dies unzulässig.



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Weißt du zufällig noch das Aktenzeichen des Urteils (oder einen Internetlink)?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:39:08 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:37:58 ----------

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe an alle.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 August 2009)

*AW: Muss x diese Leistung bezahlen?*

Hier gibts eine Urteilssammlung:
FAQ: Verhalten bei "Gratis"-Abo-Abzocke - Antispam Wiki

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------

